# Can frozen chocolate chips go bad?



## meenie

*I've had an unopened package of Nestle's Chocolate Morsels (12 oz) in my freezer for a few months. I went to get them out to make Christmas fudge and found the bag puffed up like a balloon!! Can chocolate chips go bad? Should I throw them out??! I figured if anyone would know the answer to this question, it would be you guys!! 
Thanks, Meenie*


----------



## chefpeon

Chocolate chips can go bad if they are left at room temp perhaps after several months, and even then, the environment would have to be pretty bad, like hot and humid.

But in the freezer? 
Chocolate chips can last almost indefinitely.
What made your bag puff up is most likely changes in air pressure and freezer temp during defrosting cycles.....not rancid chips.


----------



## meenie

Thanks! I was horrified when I saw that puffed up bag. I thought I had some kind of raging botulism on my hands! LOL


----------



## aguynamedrobert

Regular chocolate can last for years! most manufacturers label it as 18 months and normal temps...70 Degrees F ballpark. A few month and they should definently not be bad...but always just check them to make sure...

Merry Christmas,
Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## kayakado

The danger in freezing chocolate is that any condensation left on the chocolate after thawing is likely to make it seize. Freezing is not the recommended storage medium for chocolate for that reason.


----------



## aguynamedrobert

That is true what Kayakado said but if you are using the chocolate chips as Chocolate chips and not melting them down then that problem is pretty much non existant...but he/she is right if you are going to melt them down...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## chefpeon

.....and the easy solution to that problem is to let the chocolate thaw AND dry. Left overnight the condensation will dry out on it's own.:smiles:


----------

